
Timers, reminders, alarms – oh, my - idoh
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2018/02/timers-reminders-alarms-oh-my/
======
idoh
The issue of what apps & devices trigger when is surprisingly difficult to
figure out. I ask about it whenever I interview product managers, so far
nobody can explain how it currently works or how it is supposed to work.

~~~
jeffehobbs
It's not documented anywhere. I miss documentation.

~~~
Tempest1981
And then you could write test cases, based on the documentation

------
newfoundglory
All I want for my iPhone is an alarm app that has a widget which will show me
when the next alarm will go off (and ideally give me the time remaining if
it's within a day). I'm always double checking that I didn't edit my daily
alarm or leave it disabled after a vacation or set tomorrow's alarm to 7pm
instead of am...

~~~
lloeki
The stock "Up Next" widget shows your next alarm time and date if one is set.
Currently shows "Alarm tomorrow at 07:30" for me.

~~~
newfoundglory
Oh awesome, that does it! And in fact it shows that I have a 6am alarm for
tomorrow that I don't need :)

------
kfunk
Even better, add calendar reminders to this list. I guess reminders are like
modifier keys for Apple, 4 better than 2.

------
dfee
We need a standard, here. Perhaps the introduction of EpochKit and an
accompanying SunDial app.

------
cryptonector
Missing from this:

    
    
         - calendar items (if you want to share with others...)
         - whether the vibrate mode button silences the alarm/alert/reminder/whatever (it sucks to forget about alarms when you go to the movies)

